# Dont Enjoy Sex!



## PrettyFx (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey girls

(I'm new to this forum), and wondered if anyone else, like me, doesn't enjoy sex? I enjoy the foreplay, but not the sex, sometimes its painful, and sometimes theres just a little discomfort. (sorry if theres too much information). 

Any advice would be great. 

xx


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

PrettyFx said:


> Hey girls
> 
> (I'm new to this forum), and wondered if anyone else, like me, doesn't enjoy sex? I enjoy the foreplay, but not the sex, sometimes its painful, and sometimes theres just a little discomfort. (sorry if theres too much information).
> 
> ...



How old are you?
How many times you have sex in your entire life?
How many men have you experienced?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Sex is supposed to be wonderful and enjoyable!

If you feel pain, the only advice is to go to a doctor and have a check up!


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

Are you lubricated enough?


----------



## PrettyFx (Jan 5, 2011)

Im 21, I have been married for 3 months and my husband is my first sexual partner.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

PrettyFx, you married youngish. You have an awesome opportunity to work this out. Assuming other matters are fine in your marriage, which is hopeful three months out, then sexual pleasure may be easy to achieve. (Maybe not! Disclaimer that we don't know much about your background. If you were comfortable sharing, we might be able to be more helpful.)

Sexual pain and discomfort for me came from general mental discomfort and even fear. Fear of everything from my history with sexual assault to fear of performance. Am I good enough? And I am sure fears I did not even know about. There are definitely things to think about that people on this board can help you with. I was about to write a blipping thesis. But it dawns on me that without something of your story, my experience is a shot in the dark. So if you are willing to share, then perhaps you can get some insight.

Cheers.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Nothing to worry! Relax & enjoy!

Your husband should give you enough foreplay, probably spending more time teasing your nipples or touching your puxxy with a little gentle fingering to make you very wet & horny first, then when you're ready, you can tell him to thrust at a slow pace. 

You don't get too nervous. Just relax & enjoy!

After another 3 months, there's only pleasure you will get. LOL


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry it's not enjoyable for you. Has he had many partners? I've only ever had 2 partners. My first was just one time and it did nothing for me. But then I could see after being with my H that the first guy didn't know what he was doing. I was mad when he told me how many women he'd been with, but today I'm thankful because I love sex now!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

PrettyFx said:


> Im 21, I have been married for 3 months and my husband is my first sexual partner.


Let me tell you a little of my story , I too married as a virgin, although we touched each other to orgasm countless times while dating, I came to learn after marraige, that my hymen did NOT want to break, 3 months married and he still could NOT get it in! 

Any possibilty you are having a similar issue ? 

My husband is not even large, but average but it still hurt like he**. He is a very gentle man, so he was not forcing things . So off to the Doc-getting a little concerned after 3 months & still this problem, he scheduled me for a "Hymenectomy" - but gave me a Pregnancy test & learned I was expecting, so No surgery. It took another 5 months, (8 months married) for my husband to fully penetrate me. Being pregnant, he really didn't want to force it or be too rough, but it all came about in time. Crazy story, but very true. 

I recall enjoying sex much more once he was able to get it all the way in, the pain lessened & lessened as time went on, then NO MORE pain, just pleasure. 

It may take some time being a virgin. If he is very large, maybe even a little more time. 

Does any of this sound like it could be the case, or something more serious?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Normally intercourse doesn't hurt unless he is very big and/or you are small this can happen. 

In my earlier years i had sex with someone and at first complained that it hurt. Then i felt a change as if a rubber band had broken and there was less resistance. After that it was not as painful. There was blood afterword, i am no doctor but, my guess was that her Hymen was intact. Things were better after that. 

Personally, i would see a doctor. They may discover some abnormality and be able to advise you what may be causing this or how it can be remedied. If surgery is suggested though I would get at least one other second opinion. Don't let doctors fool you. Every surgery has risks, no matter how small. Also, don't think that doctors aren't motivated to do proceedures that may work themselves out naturally. 

Good luck.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Prettyfx, is it possible that your hymen is still intact? Its a rare ocassion that the hymen can stetch and bend out of the way, but never actually break away. This could be causing you this discomfort. I'd see a doctor. 3 months is a bit too long to still feel this way. If you were some teen with not regular sex, i'd say perhaps. Since you are married i am assuming you guys try to go at it alteast a few times a week.


----------

